# After BMQ do all NCM trades have to do SQ?



## nate1982 (20 Feb 2004)

After BMQ do all recruits go on to do SQ?
Or does it depend on what trade your pursuing?


----------



## Intweenie (20 Feb 2004)

Yes, as it is the second half of your basic training.  It used to be all in one shot, but I guess the younger people can‘t be away from home that long anymore.


----------



## nate1982 (20 Feb 2004)

i guess the DND website really gives a false sense of what training has to be done for all the job profiles they have


----------



## jonsey (20 Feb 2004)

BMQ is general military training, everyone, Army, Navy and Air Force have to do it. SQ is Army specific, but all trades have to do it. Then you go to your MOC training.


----------



## nate1982 (20 Feb 2004)

thanks


----------



## AndrewD83 (20 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Jonsey:
> [qb] BMQ is general military training, everyone, Army, Navy and Air Force have to do it. SQ is Army specific, but all trades have to do it. Then you go to your MOC training. [/qb]


What is SQ?  I never heard of that before    

Do I ever sound like a newbe now?


----------



## Veteran`s son (20 Feb 2004)

I believe that the abbreviation SQ stands for Soldier Qualification.


----------



## D-n-A (20 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by AndrewD83:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Soldier Qualification
you get introduced/trained on the C9 LMG, Carl G, and Grenades. an do more infantry style training, ie defend a position, do a recce patrol, do a an offensive/combat patrol.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (21 Feb 2004)

whats after SQ?


----------



## stukirkpatrick (21 Feb 2004)

Don‘t forget the GPMG!

Does anyone know how the United States trains its soldiers with regard to weapons now?  I seem to recall reading about how it used to be that clerks/support trades etc...would only learn their personal weapon.

In the CF, all army trades now learn most the various light weapons the army uses!


----------



## D-n-A (21 Feb 2004)

Kirkpatrick, I mentioned the GPMG(C6)
I‘ve seen US Soldiers in support trades with M249 SAWs as their personal weapon.


Shortbus, after the SQ course, you move onto your QL3(Moc Training)


----------



## Korus (21 Feb 2004)

> Yes, as it is the second half of your basic training. It used to be all in one shot, but I guess the younger people can‘t be away from home that long anymore.


Hhhhhhmmmm.... I‘d defend us younger people, if I didn‘t have to go to Grandma‘s.


----------



## AndrewD83 (21 Feb 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys, SQ sounds interesting.  
How long is SQ?  Is it done right after BMQ in the same base?


----------



## nate1982 (21 Feb 2004)

After SQ does everyone get BASIC DRIVER TRG too??
or what?


----------



## D-n-A (21 Feb 2004)

AndrewD83, if you take BMQ/SQ in the summer, your do them back to back, an at the same location, if you do the weekend course, your do BMQ at a local reserve armoury, an do SQ at Wainright (thats what happened for the people who did it last year)

blue82, the driver training is a voluntary course(but very good to get), when your BMQ qualified, you are eligible to get your 404s, when you get back to your unit after summer training(or whenever)  sign a course request form, hand it in, an wait untill theres an open slot on the course for you too take.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (21 Feb 2004)

After SQ I think you do trade specific courses, like BIQ, correct?


----------



## D-n-A (21 Feb 2004)

AlphaCharlie, yes, after your BMQ an SQ the next course you need to take is your QL3(for example BIQ for the infantry).


----------



## chriscalow (21 Feb 2004)

I assume this is all reserve information.  Can any one tell me about the training for the Regular Force?  Is SQ the same as the Infantry MOC, or is it a separate course?  Thanks.


----------



## D-n-A (21 Feb 2004)

........ if you read the replies, you would see that SQ is NOT Infantry MOC training

after your Basic Military Qualification, you move onto Soldier Qualification, than your QL3, this is the same for the Reserve and the Reg Force to my knowlodge.

My Brothers Reg Force, an he‘s on his SQ right now.


----------



## hajdut777 (5 Jun 2004)

Greetings:
I have just completed my aptitude test, personal interview and physical test and have been given a conditional offer of employment pending on a successful physical fitness test (which I will do next week)....My trade of choice is the 291 Comm Rsch. 
and I read over and over the profile summary on the Army web site and it is still unclear as to the location of my SQ course which apparently takes 10 weeks.  I live in the Hamilton area, so does this mean I would complete my SQ training in the closest military training base? or would it still be in St. Jean? or in the School of Electronics and Communications in Kingston?

I am also a bit confused about the pay scale regarding the sub-categories in the DP/rank.  After finishing my QL1-2 do I ascend one sub-category? or is it after the QL3 (SQ) is completed?  In addition, apparently the 291 is a SPec 1 trade so does this difference in pay only kick in at the DP of Corporal?

Thanks a million to whomever can answer my questions.....


----------



## Fruss (6 Jun 2004)

I guess my question is a little like the previous one..  
In the 10 weeks BMQ (for Reg force), is SQ included or it's another course that the recruiting center forgot to mention?  :

Hopefully in BMQ by Xmas!!!


----------



## D-n-A (6 Jun 2004)

BMQ and SQ are two different courses.

Everyone in the CF (Army, Navy, Air Force) takes the same BMQ.

SQ is an Army only course, and it is done after BMQ.


----------



## Yard Ape (6 Jun 2004)

blue82 said:
			
		

> After BMQ do all recruits go on to do SQ?


No.   All members of the Land Forces Primary Reserve will do a SQ after graduation of BMQ.   All Regular force Combat Arms MOCs will do SQ after graduation of BMQ.   Many Regular force CS & CSS MOCs will do SQ after graduation of BMQ.   However, some Regular force "purple" MOCs do not do SQ and distinctly Air/Navy MOCs do not do SQ.

This is the same for PLQ vs PLQ(Land).


----------

